# Dry ageing beef.



## HereWeGoAgain

Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
    My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
    Yeah they look nasty before trimming....





   But after trimming?
Oh yeah!!!!





   They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
    Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!

     This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!


     Here's to new food adventures!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

For some reason the after trim pic didnt take.
But here we go...




   The meat is a bit darker and more firm when pressed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

A five hundred buck refrig,a desk fan,some Himalayan salt a few glass casserole dishes and some meat racks and you're good to go.
   Oh...and a thermometer.


----------



## Moonglow

In the 1970's we left them in wax boxes for thirty days...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> In the 1970's we left them in wax boxes for thirty days...



   Refrigerated?


----------



## Moonglow

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1970's we left them in wax boxes for thirty days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refrigerated?
Click to expand...

yes...it was at the expensive joints where when waiting tables you wire an Eaton jacket. Prime rib was really popular then also.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1970's we left them in wax boxes for thirty days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refrigerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes...it was at the expensive joints where when waiting tables you wire an Eaton jacket. Prime rib was really popular then also.
Click to expand...



 Like from Brooks Brothers?


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!


Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......


----------



## Moonglow

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1970's we left them in wax boxes for thirty days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refrigerated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes...it was at the expensive joints where when waiting tables you wire an Eaton jacket. Prime rib was really popular then also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like from Brooks Brothers?
Click to expand...

This was forty years ago when I worked at the Skirvin Plaza in OKC..


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
Click to expand...

It's like a smokehouse just not as smokey.


----------



## depotoo

When I was growing up it was easy to get good aged beef, and oh, so delicious!  If I recall correctly, the butchers would age it for you, when you bought certain cuts.


----------



## Ringel05

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's like a smokehouse just not as smokey.
Click to expand...

Turn it into pemmican........


----------



## depotoo

A couple of places you can get it-

Dry-Aged Prime Beef & Steaks | Allen Brothers
Meat - Dry Aged Beef - The Butchers Club


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's like a smokehouse just not as smokey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn it into pemmican........
Click to expand...

That way you can charge more..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

depotoo said:


> When I was growing up it was easy to get good aged beef, and oh, so delicious!  If I recall correctly, the butchers would age it for you, when you bought certain cuts.



   I've found several places around town that will age it for you.
But after reading how easy it is I found a new hobby.
     Cant wait to taste the boundaries!!!!


----------



## candycorn

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
Click to expand...


Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
Click to expand...


    Go ahead and live in a vacuum.....
It suits you.


----------



## depotoo

Let us know how it goes.





HereWeGoAgain said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was growing up it was easy to get good aged beef, and oh, so delicious!  If I recall correctly, the butchers would age it for you, when you bought certain cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found several places around town that will age it for you.
> But after reading how easy it is I found a new hobby.
> Cant wait to taste the boundaries!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

candycorn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.
Click to expand...


   Do you realize how stupid your comment is?
I guess it's typical of the unrefined liberal,dry aged steak is sold in all the best steak houses in the world....which I'm not surprised you havent visited.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and live in a vacuum.....
> It suits you.
Click to expand...

Oooooo......  Someone's touchy about their food.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

candycorn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.
Click to expand...


   Who knew liberals were so uninformed on the culinary arts?
I bet you think cheese is trash since it's aged.


----------



## rightwinger

I have eaten them and they are magnificent 

I wouldn’t dare to do it myself


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

depotoo said:


> Let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was growing up it was easy to get good aged beef, and oh, so delicious!  If I recall correctly, the butchers would age it for you, when you bought certain cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found several places around town that will age it for you.
> But after reading how easy it is I found a new hobby.
> Cant wait to taste the boundaries!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


  Will do.


----------



## Markle

Ringel05 said:


> Soooo, you like mummified foods....... Whatever floats yer boat.......



Sooooo you avoid great restaurants?  Poor baby, one of life's greatest pleasures!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and live in a vacuum.....
> It suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo......  Someone's touchy about their food.
Click to expand...


   Oooooh.....someone lives on Steakem and Baloney.


----------



## Ringel05

Markle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods....... Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo you avoid great restaurants?  Poor baby, one of life's greatest pleasures!
Click to expand...


Yea I avoid them, none of them have the culinary skills I have.  Hell, I can boil water!!!!


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and live in a vacuum.....
> It suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo......  Someone's touchy about their food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooooh.....someone lives on Steakem and Baloney.
Click to expand...

You do?  I thought you liked real food.  Of course Yoder's garlic ring bologna is really damn good!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

rightwinger said:


> I have eaten them and they are magnificent
> 
> I wouldn’t dare to do it myself



   Do a little research.
It's not that difficult to do. All you need is a dedicated refrig and a few other things that are cheap to acquire.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and live in a vacuum.....
> It suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo......  Someone's touchy about their food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooooh.....someone lives on Steakem and Baloney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do?  I thought you liked real food.  Of course Yoder's garlic ring bologna is really damn good!!!
Click to expand...


   Dry aged beef is a delicacy.....


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and live in a vacuum.....
> It suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo......  Someone's touchy about their food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooooh.....someone lives on Steakem and Baloney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do?  I thought you liked real food.  Of course Yoder's garlic ring bologna is really damn good!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dry aged beef is a delicacy.....
Click to expand...

So is Puffer fish and live octopus........


----------



## depotoo

Oooh, have you seen this?  I just found it.  Hmmm

The Kingsford® SteakAger | Dry Aging Fridge | Dry Aged Steaks



HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have eaten them and they are magnificent
> 
> I wouldn’t dare to do it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a little research.
> It's not that difficult to do. All you need is a dedicated refrig and a few other things that are cheap to acquire.
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

candycorn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.
Click to expand...


   So you dont recognize prime rib when you see it?
I have a beautiful round steak roast to sell you for only 60 bucks!!!!
Trust me,it'll be delicious!!!!


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you dont recognize prime rib when you see it?
> I have a beautiful round steak roast to sell you for only 60 bucks!!!!
> Trust me,it'll be delicious!!!!
Click to expand...

No, I don't recognize dont.........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

depotoo said:


> Oooh, have you seen this?  I just found it.  Hmmm
> 
> The Kingsford® SteakAger | Dry Aging Fridge | Dry Aged Steaks
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have eaten them and they are magnificent
> 
> I wouldn’t dare to do it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a little research.
> It's not that difficult to do. All you need is a dedicated refrig and a few other things that are cheap to acquire.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


  I've seen those and they're on the list to investigate,


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and live in a vacuum.....
> It suits you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo......  Someone's touchy about their food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooooh.....someone lives on Steakem and Baloney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do?  I thought you liked real food.  Of course Yoder's garlic ring bologna is really damn good!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dry aged beef is a delicacy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is Puffer fish and live octopus........
Click to expand...


   Which I've eaten.
So what's your point?


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo......  Someone's touchy about their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh.....someone lives on Steakem and Baloney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do?  I thought you liked real food.  Of course Yoder's garlic ring bologna is really damn good!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dry aged beef is a delicacy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is Puffer fish and live octopus........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
Click to expand...

That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh.....someone lives on Steakem and Baloney.
> 
> 
> 
> You do?  I thought you liked real food.  Of course Yoder's garlic ring bologna is really damn good!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dry aged beef is a delicacy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is Puffer fish and live octopus........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
Click to expand...


   I'd bet subway is high eating for you....


----------



## candycorn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you dont recognize prime rib when you see it?
> I have a beautiful round steak roast to sell you for only 60 bucks!!!!
> Trust me,it'll be delicious!!!!
Click to expand...


I've had prime rib.  I prefer less fatty steaks.  You also cut it much too thick for my tastes judging from the photographs.  I'm sure you're impressed with yourself...otherwise why would you post it?  LOL.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do?  I thought you liked real food.  Of course Yoder's garlic ring bologna is really damn good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry aged beef is a delicacy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is Puffer fish and live octopus........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd bet subway is high eating for you....
Click to expand...

No, munchies would be "high" eating for me......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh.....someone lives on Steakem and Baloney.
> 
> 
> 
> You do?  I thought you liked real food.  Of course Yoder's garlic ring bologna is really damn good!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dry aged beef is a delicacy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is Puffer fish and live octopus........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
Click to expand...


  Seriously though...
What exactly do you have against high end food?
    Eating being something you have to do to survive why wouldnt you try top end stuff?
   To me cooking is something you should enjoy the best of since you dont have a choice.
    Seriously,if you have to eat why not eat the best you can afford?


----------



## airplanemechanic

Aging beef? Wasn't that what we used to call that half a burger we forgot on the dash when we arrived at the shipper earlier than expected?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dry aged beef is a delicacy.....
> 
> 
> 
> So is Puffer fish and live octopus........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd bet subway is high eating for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, munchies would be "high" eating for me......
Click to expand...


     Hell,I eat my fare share of junk food. But why not splurge on the good stuff on occasion?


----------



## Ringel05

candycorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you dont recognize prime rib when you see it?
> I have a beautiful round steak roast to sell you for only 60 bucks!!!!
> Trust me,it'll be delicious!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had prime rib.  I prefer less fatty steaks.  You also cut it much too thick for my tastes judging from the photographs.  I'm sure you're impressed with yourself...otherwise why would you post it?  LOL.
Click to expand...

I prefer fatty steaks, Ribeye steak, prime rib is pretty good but you haven't lived till you've had a properly aged and cooked Crown Roast.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

candycorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you dont recognize prime rib when you see it?
> I have a beautiful round steak roast to sell you for only 60 bucks!!!!
> Trust me,it'll be delicious!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had prime rib.  I prefer less fatty steaks.  You also cut it much too thick for my tastes judging from the photographs.  I'm sure you're impressed with yourself...otherwise why would you post it?  LOL.
Click to expand...


  First of all those aren't my pics.
But yes I prefer a thick cut steak for the ability to get it cooked right.
   And the Wife and I generally share that steak.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do?  I thought you liked real food.  Of course Yoder's garlic ring bologna is really damn good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry aged beef is a delicacy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is Puffer fish and live octopus........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though...
> What exactly do you have against high end food?
> Eating being something you have to do to survive why wouldnt you try top end stuff?
> To me cooking is something you should enjoy the best of since you dont have a choice.
> Seriously,if you have to eat why not eat the best you can afford?
Click to expand...

Nothing but you'd have figured that out if your under-roos hadn't shrunk in the wash you wouldn't be this cranky......  Ya know you don't have to wear them, buy new ones......

BTW the best I can afford right now is Libby's roast beast hash.


----------



## depotoo

I have finally learned some people just have a different palate from my own.
Years ago, knew a guy, that would order the finest steak on the menu at the club, but then wanted it served charred.  Rumors went around, the kitchen had to hold the chef back a few times.  Lol


HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Puffer fish and live octopus........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd bet subway is high eating for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, munchies would be "high" eating for me......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell,I eat my fare share of junk food. But why not splurge on the good stuff on occasion?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Puffer fish and live octopus........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd bet subway is high eating for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, munchies would be "high" eating for me......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell,I eat my fare share of junk food. But why not splurge on the good stuff on occasion?
Click to expand...

Scottish fare?





















McDonalds......


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and live in a vacuum.....
> It suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo......  Someone's touchy about their food.
Click to expand...

I am surprised he didn't get the beef from Costco..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

airplanemechanic said:


> Aging beef? Wasn't that what we used to call that half a burger we forgot on the dash when we arrived at the shipper earlier than expected?



     Thats what I'd call garbage can material.


----------



## candycorn

Ringel05 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you dont recognize prime rib when you see it?
> I have a beautiful round steak roast to sell you for only 60 bucks!!!!
> Trust me,it'll be delicious!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had prime rib.  I prefer less fatty steaks.  You also cut it much too thick for my tastes judging from the photographs.  I'm sure you're impressed with yourself...otherwise why would you post it?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer fatty steaks, Ribeye steak, prime rib is pretty good but you haven't lived till you've had a properly aged and cooked Crown Roast.
Click to expand...


A properly marbled Ribeye is fantastic. I prefer the Tomahawks. When we were in NY we went to Butter in midtown.  Changed my outlook on life...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you dont recognize prime rib when you see it?
> I have a beautiful round steak roast to sell you for only 60 bucks!!!!
> Trust me,it'll be delicious!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had prime rib.  I prefer less fatty steaks.  You also cut it much too thick for my tastes judging from the photographs.  I'm sure you're impressed with yourself...otherwise why would you post it?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer fatty steaks, Ribeye steak, prime rib is pretty good but you haven't lived till you've had a properly aged and cooked Crown Roast.
Click to expand...


   Which is what I'll be cooking tomorrow.
Ya cant beat a good ribeye......especially when it's dry aged.


----------



## Markle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have eaten them and they are magnificent
> 
> I wouldn’t dare to do it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a little research.
> It's not that difficult to do. All you need is a dedicated refrig and a few other things that are cheap to acquire.
Click to expand...


You don't need a dedicated refrigerator.  I do it with almost all of the beef I prepare.  I keep my refrigerator set just a bit above freezing which is lower than it is necessary for usual use.  I'm older than dirt and have been doing it for years.  I live alone but I do love a good thick New York Strip.  I also like to fix a standing rib roast for myself too.  I'll get a New York Strip cut for me about 3-4 inches thick or a two bone standing rib roast.  I wrap the meat in paper towels and put it in the coldest part of the fridge.  In about 12 hours, I change the paper towels so it doesn't get stuck to the meat.  I do that for a day or two until the paper towels no longer get damp.  

After a couple of weeks, I shave the dried outer layer of beef off and discard.  I keep my knives razor sharp and that makes it easier.  If I'm preparing New York Strips, I'll cut the strip into 2 or 3 individual steaks.  If I'm doing a rib roast, I'll cut the bones off the bones to make carving easier later.  Then I tie the bones back onto the meat just as it was before I cut off the bones.

I then season the roast to taste.  A couple years ago I started using the reverse searing method to cook the roast.  I set my oven at about 200-225 degrees and roast the beef until, for me, the internal temp is about 100 degrees. Then I turn up the temperature to 500 degrees and watch it carefully until it develops a nice crust.  Out off the oven and let it sit for 10-15 minutes.  Cutting the strings allow you to quickly carve the meat into two or three, whatever, thick boneless slices.  The bones are easy to cut apart.  I want my beef blue.  Really rare.  This method does it without having that well-done ring around the beef under a nice crust.

Yeah, a lot of work but it's spread out so it's not all at once.  I always loved cooking and I don't consider it work.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd bet subway is high eating for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, munchies would be "high" eating for me......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell,I eat my fare share of junk food. But why not splurge on the good stuff on occasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scottish fare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McDonalds......
Click to expand...


   Nah....I'm Dutch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and live in a vacuum.....
> It suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo......  Someone's touchy about their food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am surprised he didn't get the beef from Costco..
Click to expand...


  I'll definitely get my ageing beef from Costco.
As does everyone.


----------



## Ringel05

candycorn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you dont recognize prime rib when you see it?
> I have a beautiful round steak roast to sell you for only 60 bucks!!!!
> Trust me,it'll be delicious!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had prime rib.  I prefer less fatty steaks.  You also cut it much too thick for my tastes judging from the photographs.  I'm sure you're impressed with yourself...otherwise why would you post it?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer fatty steaks, Ribeye steak, prime rib is pretty good but you haven't lived till you've had a properly aged and cooked Crown Roast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A properly marbled Ribeye is fantastic. I prefer the Tomahawks. When we were in NY we went to Butter in midtown.  Changed my outlook on life...
Click to expand...

Been to NJ......  Never wanted to go into NYC........


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet subway is high eating for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, munchies would be "high" eating for me......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell,I eat my fare share of junk food. But why not splurge on the good stuff on occasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scottish fare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McDonalds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah....I'm Dutch.
Click to expand...

That explains a lot......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

candycorn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you dont recognize prime rib when you see it?
> I have a beautiful round steak roast to sell you for only 60 bucks!!!!
> Trust me,it'll be delicious!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had prime rib.  I prefer less fatty steaks.  You also cut it much too thick for my tastes judging from the photographs.  I'm sure you're impressed with yourself...otherwise why would you post it?  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer fatty steaks, Ribeye steak, prime rib is pretty good but you haven't lived till you've had a properly aged and cooked Crown Roast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A properly marbled Ribeye is fantastic. I prefer the Tomahawks. When we were in NY we went to Butter in midtown.  Changed my outlook on life...
Click to expand...


   Love a Tomahawk steak!!
Had to cut the bone off to fit it in the oven for a reverse sear


----------



## Markle

depotoo said:


> Oooh, have you seen this? I just found it. Hmmm
> 
> The Kingsford® SteakAger | Dry Aging Fridge | Dry Aged Steaks



Not for me, I'm too cheap.  Plus I don't have space in my refrigerator for it and I don't have or need a second refrigerator.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet subway is high eating for you....
> 
> 
> 
> No, munchies would be "high" eating for me......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell,I eat my fare share of junk food. But why not splurge on the good stuff on occasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scottish fare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McDonalds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah....I'm Dutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That explains a lot......
Click to expand...


    What would you know about the Dutch?
 My whole family is wildly successful. 
    From Wine making to Milk production.

Vandervoort's Dairy - Near Southside, Inc.

Château Bellegrave Van Der Voort Pauillac | Wine Info.

   And that just scratches the surface of my family.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Markle said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, have you seen this? I just found it. Hmmm
> 
> The Kingsford® SteakAger | Dry Aging Fridge | Dry Aged Steaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me, I'm too cheap.  Plus I don't have space in my refrigerator for it and I don't have or need a second refrigerator.
Click to expand...


   I've already got four refrigerators....I figure one more wont make a difference.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, munchies would be "high" eating for me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell,I eat my fare share of junk food. But why not splurge on the good stuff on occasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scottish fare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McDonalds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah....I'm Dutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That explains a lot......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you know about the Dutch?
> My whole family is wildly successful.
> From Wine making to Milk production.
> 
> Vandervoort's Dairy - Near Southside, Inc.
> 
> Château Bellegrave Van Der Voort Pauillac | Wine Info.
> 
> And that just scratches the surface of my family.
Click to expand...

Ya shouldn't have gnawed on your funny bone so hard........  Geeze......

Chew on some CBD Gummies will ya!!!


----------



## Markle

depotoo said:


> I have finally learned some people just have a different palate from my own.
> Years ago, knew a guy, that would order the finest steak on the menu at the club, but then wanted it served charred. Rumors went around, the kitchen had to hold the chef back a few times. Lol



My favorite steak house in Florida is Bern's in Tampa.  They don't have "well done" on their menu.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dry aged beef is a delicacy.....
> 
> 
> 
> So is Puffer fish and live octopus........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though...
> What exactly do you have against high end food?
> Eating being something you have to do to survive why wouldnt you try top end stuff?
> To me cooking is something you should enjoy the best of since you dont have a choice.
> Seriously,if you have to eat why not eat the best you can afford?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but you'd have figured that out if your under-roos hadn't shrunk in the wash you wouldn't be this cranky......  Ya know you don't have to wear them, buy new ones......
> 
> BTW the best I can afford right now is Libby's roast beast hash.
Click to expand...



   Cranky?  I'm chowing on top end Steaks why would I be cranky?


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Puffer fish and live octopus........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though...
> What exactly do you have against high end food?
> Eating being something you have to do to survive why wouldnt you try top end stuff?
> To me cooking is something you should enjoy the best of since you dont have a choice.
> Seriously,if you have to eat why not eat the best you can afford?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but you'd have figured that out if your under-roos hadn't shrunk in the wash you wouldn't be this cranky......  Ya know you don't have to wear them, buy new ones......
> 
> BTW the best I can afford right now is Libby's roast beast hash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky?  I'm chowing on top end Steaks why would I be cranky?
Click to expand...

Because your shrunken under-roos are too tight?


----------



## Markle

candycorn said:


> A properly marbled Ribeye is fantastic. I prefer the Tomahawks. When we were in NY we went to Butter in midtown. Changed my outlook on life...



My favorite steak is a New York Strip.  I'm sure a Tomahawk is tasty but no more tasty than a regular ribeye.  They look impressive.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

depotoo said:


> I have finally learned some people just have a different palate from my own.
> Years ago, knew a guy, that would order the finest steak on the menu at the club, but then wanted it served charred.  Rumors went around, the kitchen had to hold the chef back a few times.  Lol
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd bet subway is high eating for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, munchies would be "high" eating for me......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell,I eat my fare share of junk food. But why not splurge on the good stuff on occasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


   I want mine charred on the outside and the cow trying to bust out of that char from the inside.
    No fear....I'll kill it with my knife and fork.


----------



## depotoo

Markle said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finally learned some people just have a different palate from my own.
> Years ago, knew a guy, that would order the finest steak on the menu at the club, but then wanted it served charred. Rumors went around, the kitchen had to hold the chef back a few times. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite steak house in Florida is Bern's in Tampa.  They don't have "well done" on their menu.
Click to expand...

Yep, it was disgraceful to even sit there and watch him eat it. 
Glad that steak house lets people know they aren’t ruining a fine steak, if eating there.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
Click to expand...


Bro, you have no idea. Berns and some old place in Chicago know how to do it.

Trust me, you want aged beef.

There's 1 more place in town that knows how to do it. Then they kick it up a notch and cook only on Citrus wood.

What's that place? Oh Yeah, Charley's.

If they're still around. It's a great concept.


----------



## Ringel05

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though...
> What exactly do you have against high end food?
> Eating being something you have to do to survive why wouldnt you try top end stuff?
> To me cooking is something you should enjoy the best of since you dont have a choice.
> Seriously,if you have to eat why not eat the best you can afford?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but you'd have figured that out if your under-roos hadn't shrunk in the wash you wouldn't be this cranky......  Ya know you don't have to wear them, buy new ones......
> 
> BTW the best I can afford right now is Libby's roast beast hash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky?  I'm chowing on top end Steaks why would I be cranky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because your shrunken under-roos are too tight?
Click to expand...

Last Saturday I made a wonderful Spaghetti Bolognese and Monday a delicious Beef tips with rice.  Since then my meals have become more simple, so far the wife has been able to keep down the simple fare which means she had roast chicken with asparagus and I had a roast chicken sandwich for dinner tonight......


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro, you have no idea.
Click to expand...

Got you too eh?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05, you no like steak? You seem to know your foods.


----------



## depotoo

He ate it charred through and through.  We used to joke with him, “We could just have them  bring you a bucket of ash”.  Lol





HereWeGoAgain said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finally learned some people just have a different palate from my own.
> Years ago, knew a guy, that would order the finest steak on the menu at the club, but then wanted it served charred.  Rumors went around, the kitchen had to hold the chef back a few times.  Lol
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet subway is high eating for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, munchies would be "high" eating for me......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell,I eat my fare share of junk food. But why not splurge on the good stuff on occasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want mine charred on the outside and the cow trying to bust out of that char from the inside.
> No fear....I'll kill it with my knife and fork.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> @ringel, you no like steak? You seem to know your foods.


Your ( @ ) didn't work......

Hate steak, nasty shit!!!  






(If you believe that I also have a shit load of bridges for sale........)


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ringel, you no like steak? You seem to know your foods.
> 
> 
> 
> Your ( @ ) didn't work......
> 
> Hate steak, nasty shit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you believe that I also have a shit load of bridges for sale........)
Click to expand...


You just ain't never had these crackers show you how to cut the bad away from the good and come out with the awesome. You can do ittttt!


----------



## depotoo

He takes his meat and cooking seriously.    





Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell,I eat my fare share of junk food. But why not splurge on the good stuff on occasion?
> 
> 
> 
> Scottish fare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McDonalds......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah....I'm Dutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That explains a lot......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you know about the Dutch?
> My whole family is wildly successful.
> From Wine making to Milk production.
> 
> Vandervoort's Dairy - Near Southside, Inc.
> 
> Château Bellegrave Van Der Voort Pauillac | Wine Info.
> 
> And that just scratches the surface of my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya shouldn't have gnawed on your funny bone so hard........  Geeze......
> 
> Chew on some CBD Gummies will ya!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Lol





Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ringel, you no like steak? You seem to know your foods.
> 
> 
> 
> Your ( @ ) didn't work......
> 
> Hate steak, nasty shit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you believe that I also have a shit load of bridges for sale........)
Click to expand...


----------



## candycorn

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously though...
> What exactly do you have against high end food?
> Eating being something you have to do to survive why wouldnt you try top end stuff?
> To me cooking is something you should enjoy the best of since you dont have a choice.
> Seriously,if you have to eat why not eat the best you can afford?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but you'd have figured that out if your under-roos hadn't shrunk in the wash you wouldn't be this cranky......  Ya know you don't have to wear them, buy new ones......
> 
> BTW the best I can afford right now is Libby's roast beast hash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky?  I'm chowing on top end Steaks why would I be cranky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because your shrunken under-roos are too tight?
Click to expand...


Damn...your killing him.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ringel, you no like steak? You seem to know your foods.
> 
> 
> 
> Your ( @ ) didn't work......
> 
> Hate steak, nasty shit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you believe that I also have a shit load of bridges for sale........)
Click to expand...


I made it work naow!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05, you no like steak? You seem to know your foods.


----------



## skye

many years ago....before I stopped eating red meat beef and all four legged creatures

I liked that

I don't eat that now


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ringel, you no like steak? You seem to know your foods.
> 
> 
> 
> Your ( @ ) didn't work......
> 
> Hate steak, nasty shit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you believe that I also have a shit load of bridges for sale........)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just ain't never had these crackers show you how to cut the bad away from the good and come out with the awesome. You can do ittttt!
Click to expand...

Clackers?


----------



## Ringel05

depotoo said:


> He takes his meat and cooking seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scottish fare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McDonalds......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah....I'm Dutch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That explains a lot......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you know about the Dutch?
> My whole family is wildly successful.
> From Wine making to Milk production.
> 
> Vandervoort's Dairy - Near Southside, Inc.
> 
> Château Bellegrave Van Der Voort Pauillac | Wine Info.
> 
> And that just scratches the surface of my family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya shouldn't have gnawed on your funny bone so hard........  Geeze......
> 
> Chew on some CBD Gummies will ya!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Electro-shock therapy might help.


----------



## Marion Morrison

candycorn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.*
Click to expand...


Ask me how I know you're a soy-boy non-steak picking person.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ringel, you no like steak? You seem to know your foods.
> 
> 
> 
> Your ( @ ) didn't work......
> 
> Hate steak, nasty shit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you believe that I also have a shit load of bridges for sale........)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just ain't never had these crackers show you how to cut the bad away from the good and come out with the awesome. You can do ittttt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clackers?
Click to expand...


Please don't come around here and ever say that, that could get you hurt..


Nevermimd, I suppose


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask me how I know you're a soy-boy non-steak picking person.
Click to expand...

How about a tofu turkey?


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ringel, you no like steak? You seem to know your foods.
> 
> 
> 
> Your ( @ ) didn't work......
> 
> Hate steak, nasty shit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you believe that I also have a shit load of bridges for sale........)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just ain't never had these crackers show you how to cut the bad away from the good and come out with the awesome. You can do ittttt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clackers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please don't come around here and ever say that, that could get you hurt..
> 
> 
> Nevermimd, I suppose
Click to expand...

Pfft!!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask me how I know you're a soy-boy non-steak picking person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How about a tofu turkey?*
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask me how I know you're a soy-boy non-steak picking person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How about a tofu turkey?*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Vegans?


----------



## Chuz Life

*Dry ageing beef.*

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*Sorry. 

First thing that came to my mind, given USMB's reputation and all. LOL*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Markle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have eaten them and they are magnificent
> 
> I wouldn’t dare to do it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a little research.
> It's not that difficult to do. All you need is a dedicated refrig and a few other things that are cheap to acquire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't need a dedicated refrigerator.  I do it with almost all of the beef I prepare.  I keep my refrigerator set just a bit above freezing which is lower than it is necessary for usual use.  I'm older than dirt and have been doing it for years.  I live alone but I do love a good thick New York Strip.  I also like to fix a standing rib roast for myself too.  I'll get a New York Strip cut for me about 3-4 inches thick or a two bone standing rib roast.  I wrap the meat in paper towels and put it in the coldest part of the fridge.  In about 12 hours, I change the paper towels so it doesn't get stuck to the meat.  I do that for a day or two until the paper towels no longer get damp.
> 
> After a couple of weeks, I shave the dried outer layer of beef off and discard.  I keep my knives razor sharp and that makes it easier.  If I'm preparing New York Strips, I'll cut the strip into 2 or 3 individual steaks.  If I'm doing a rib roast, I'll cut the bones off the bones to make carving easier later.  Then I tie the bones back onto the meat just as it was before I cut off the bones.
> 
> I then season the roast to taste.  A couple years ago I started using the reverse searing method to cook the roast.  I set my oven at about 200-225 degrees and roast the beef until, for me, the internal temp is about 100 degrees. Then I turn up the temperature to 500 degrees and watch it carefully until it develops a nice crust.  Out off the oven and let it sit for 10-15 minutes.  Cutting the strings allow you to quickly carve the meat into two or three, whatever, thick boneless slices.  The bones are easy to cut apart.  I want my beef blue.  Really rare.  This method does it without having that well-done ring around the beef under a nice crust.
> 
> Yeah, a lot of work but it's spread out so it's not all at once.  I always loved cooking and I don't consider it work.
Click to expand...


    Sounds a bit convoluted.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though...
> What exactly do you have against high end food?
> Eating being something you have to do to survive why wouldnt you try top end stuff?
> To me cooking is something you should enjoy the best of since you dont have a choice.
> Seriously,if you have to eat why not eat the best you can afford?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but you'd have figured that out if your under-roos hadn't shrunk in the wash you wouldn't be this cranky......  Ya know you don't have to wear them, buy new ones......
> 
> BTW the best I can afford right now is Libby's roast beast hash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky?  I'm chowing on top end Steaks why would I be cranky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because your shrunken under-roos are too tight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last Saturday I made a wonderful Spaghetti Bolognese and Monday a delicious Beef tips with rice.  Since then my meals have become more simple, so far the wife has been able to keep down the simple fare which means she had roast chicken with asparagus and I had a roast chicken sandwich for dinner tonight......
Click to expand...


And what does that have to do with dry aged beef?


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though...
> What exactly do you have against high end food?
> Eating being something you have to do to survive why wouldnt you try top end stuff?
> To me cooking is something you should enjoy the best of since you dont have a choice.
> Seriously,if you have to eat why not eat the best you can afford?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but you'd have figured that out if your under-roos hadn't shrunk in the wash you wouldn't be this cranky......  Ya know you don't have to wear them, buy new ones......
> 
> BTW the best I can afford right now is Libby's roast beast hash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky?  I'm chowing on top end Steaks why would I be cranky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because your shrunken under-roos are too tight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last Saturday I made a wonderful Spaghetti Bolognese and Monday a delicious Beef tips with rice.  Since then my meals have become more simple, so far the wife has been able to keep down the simple fare which means she had roast chicken with asparagus and I had a roast chicken sandwich for dinner tonight......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with dry aged beef?
Click to expand...


This thread needs more green on the outside.

Sorry..it's a shiney night.


----------



## Muhammed

candycorn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.
Click to expand...

You're supposed to dry age it with the fat back still on. After it is aged you cut it off and render it into beef tallow. That's what my grandfather who was a butcher for over 50 years taught me to do.

French fries are awesome when you fry them in beef tallow.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Chuz Life said:


> *Dry ageing beef.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Sorry. *
> 
> *First thing that came to my mind, given USMB's reputation and all. LOL*



   Awwww fuck you!!!!
You make me want to change my mind!!!!


----------



## skye

I am eating a lot of  dry seaweed lately....


it's marine ......it's totally delicious ...it's from Japan!   I buy it at the supermarket ....it's totally yummy!


----------



## Markle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have eaten them and they are magnificent
> 
> I wouldn’t dare to do it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a little research.
> It's not that difficult to do. All you need is a dedicated refrig and a few other things that are cheap to acquire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't need a dedicated refrigerator.  I do it with almost all of the beef I prepare.  I keep my refrigerator set just a bit above freezing which is lower than it is necessary for usual use.  I'm older than dirt and have been doing it for years.  I live alone but I do love a good thick New York Strip.  I also like to fix a standing rib roast for myself too.  I'll get a New York Strip cut for me about 3-4 inches thick or a two bone standing rib roast.  I wrap the meat in paper towels and put it in the coldest part of the fridge.  In about 12 hours, I change the paper towels so it doesn't get stuck to the meat.  I do that for a day or two until the paper towels no longer get damp.
> 
> After a couple of weeks, I shave the dried outer layer of beef off and discard.  I keep my knives razor sharp and that makes it easier.  If I'm preparing New York Strips, I'll cut the strip into 2 or 3 individual steaks.  If I'm doing a rib roast, I'll cut the bones off the bones to make carving easier later.  Then I tie the bones back onto the meat just as it was before I cut off the bones.
> 
> I then season the roast to taste.  A couple years ago I started using the reverse searing method to cook the roast.  I set my oven at about 200-225 degrees and roast the beef until, for me, the internal temp is about 100 degrees. Then I turn up the temperature to 500 degrees and watch it carefully until it develops a nice crust.  Out off the oven and let it sit for 10-15 minutes.  Cutting the strings allow you to quickly carve the meat into two or three, whatever, thick boneless slices.  The bones are easy to cut apart.  I want my beef blue.  Really rare.  This method does it without having that well-done ring around the beef under a nice crust.
> 
> Yeah, a lot of work but it's spread out so it's not all at once.  I always loved cooking and I don't consider it work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds a bit convoluted.
Click to expand...


Sorry, how can I make it more clear?


----------



## skye

They sell it  here in the big supermarkets....the seaweed

I luv it!

it's not cheap

1 dollar worth  a lil square of seaweed

but oh my

every week I buy ...like 10 of those

they are so delicious


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though...
> What exactly do you have against high end food?
> Eating being something you have to do to survive why wouldnt you try top end stuff?
> To me cooking is something you should enjoy the best of since you dont have a choice.
> Seriously,if you have to eat why not eat the best you can afford?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but you'd have figured that out if your under-roos hadn't shrunk in the wash you wouldn't be this cranky......  Ya know you don't have to wear them, buy new ones......
> 
> BTW the best I can afford right now is Libby's roast beast hash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky?  I'm chowing on top end Steaks why would I be cranky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because your shrunken under-roos are too tight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last Saturday I made a wonderful Spaghetti Bolognese and Monday a delicious Beef tips with rice.  Since then my meals have become more simple, so far the wife has been able to keep down the simple fare which means she had roast chicken with asparagus and I had a roast chicken sandwich for dinner tonight......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with dry aged beef?
Click to expand...

You are what you eat.....


----------



## skye

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but you'd have figured that out if your under-roos hadn't shrunk in the wash you wouldn't be this cranky......  Ya know you don't have to wear them, buy new ones......
> 
> BTW the best I can afford right now is Libby's roast beast hash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky?  I'm chowing on top end Steaks why would I be cranky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because your shrunken under-roos are too tight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last Saturday I made a wonderful Spaghetti Bolognese and Monday a delicious Beef tips with rice.  Since then my meals have become more simple, so far the wife has been able to keep down the simple fare which means she had roast chicken with asparagus and I had a roast chicken sandwich for dinner tonight......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with dry aged beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are what you eat.....
Click to expand...



indeed


----------



## skye

I like different tastes.....


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but you'd have figured that out if your under-roos hadn't shrunk in the wash you wouldn't be this cranky......  Ya know you don't have to wear them, buy new ones......
> 
> BTW the best I can afford right now is Libby's roast beast hash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky?  I'm chowing on top end Steaks why would I be cranky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because your shrunken under-roos are too tight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last Saturday I made a wonderful Spaghetti Bolognese and Monday a delicious Beef tips with rice.  Since then my meals have become more simple, so far the wife has been able to keep down the simple fare which means she had roast chicken with asparagus and I had a roast chicken sandwich for dinner tonight......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with dry aged beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread needs more green on the outside.
> 
> Sorry..it's a shiney night.
Click to expand...

Full moon?

Try this.


----------



## Ringel05

skye said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky?  I'm chowing on top end Steaks why would I be cranky?
> 
> 
> 
> Because your shrunken under-roos are too tight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last Saturday I made a wonderful Spaghetti Bolognese and Monday a delicious Beef tips with rice.  Since then my meals have become more simple, so far the wife has been able to keep down the simple fare which means she had roast chicken with asparagus and I had a roast chicken sandwich for dinner tonight......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with dry aged beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are what you eat.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> indeed
Click to expand...

Then I must be a hamburger or a meatloaf.......


----------



## skye

Ringel05 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because your shrunken under-roos are too tight?
> 
> 
> 
> Last Saturday I made a wonderful Spaghetti Bolognese and Monday a delicious Beef tips with rice.  Since then my meals have become more simple, so far the wife has been able to keep down the simple fare which means she had roast chicken with asparagus and I had a roast chicken sandwich for dinner tonight......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with dry aged beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are what you eat.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I must be a hamburger or a meatloaf.......
Click to expand...



why??????????????

why?lol


----------



## Ringel05

skye said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last Saturday I made a wonderful Spaghetti Bolognese and Monday a delicious Beef tips with rice.  Since then my meals have become more simple, so far the wife has been able to keep down the simple fare which means she had roast chicken with asparagus and I had a roast chicken sandwich for dinner tonight......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with dry aged beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are what you eat.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I must be a hamburger or a meatloaf.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why??????????????
> 
> why?lol
Click to expand...

My favorite two foods.


----------



## Markle

Chuz Life said:


> *Dry ageing beef.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Sorry. *
> 
> *First thing that came to my mind, given USMB's reputation and all. LOL*


----------



## skye

Ringel05 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with dry aged beef?
> 
> 
> 
> You are what you eat.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I must be a hamburger or a meatloaf.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why??????????????
> 
> why?lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favorite two foods.
Click to expand...



ohh.....ok


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky?  I'm chowing on top end Steaks why would I be cranky?
> 
> 
> 
> Because your shrunken under-roos are too tight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last Saturday I made a wonderful Spaghetti Bolognese and Monday a delicious Beef tips with rice.  Since then my meals have become more simple, so far the wife has been able to keep down the simple fare which means she had roast chicken with asparagus and I had a roast chicken sandwich for dinner tonight......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with dry aged beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread needs more green on the outside.
> 
> Sorry..it's a shiney night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Full moon?
> 
> Try this.
Click to expand...



It's a crescent moon, that's when the crazy comes out.

Neveryoumind that we're all here n stuff. 

I expect visits from ghosts of USMB past..like cultsmasher!

With a little luck..Guno?

Possibly LGS pops up..watch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh.....someone lives on Steakem and Baloney.
> 
> 
> 
> You do?  I thought you liked real food.  Of course Yoder's garlic ring bologna is really damn good!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dry aged beef is a delicacy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is Puffer fish and live octopus........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
Click to expand...


    You eat boogers and I eat exotic foods...to each his own.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Markle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A properly marbled Ribeye is fantastic. I prefer the Tomahawks. When we were in NY we went to Butter in midtown. Changed my outlook on life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite steak is a New York Strip.  I'm sure a Tomahawk is tasty but no more tasty than a regular ribeye.  They look impressive.
Click to expand...


   Thats my go to steak as well.
A nice mixture of lean and fat. But I also like a good ribeye or a T-bone.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Chuz Life said:


> *Dry ageing beef.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Sorry. *
> 
> *First thing that came to my mind, given USMB's reputation and all. LOL*



    That would be long pork.....I'll pass.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but you'd have figured that out if your under-roos hadn't shrunk in the wash you wouldn't be this cranky......  Ya know you don't have to wear them, buy new ones......
> 
> BTW the best I can afford right now is Libby's roast beast hash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky?  I'm chowing on top end Steaks why would I be cranky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because your shrunken under-roos are too tight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last Saturday I made a wonderful Spaghetti Bolognese and Monday a delicious Beef tips with rice.  Since then my meals have become more simple, so far the wife has been able to keep down the simple fare which means she had roast chicken with asparagus and I had a roast chicken sandwich for dinner tonight......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with dry aged beef?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are what you eat.....
Click to expand...


   You're Tofu?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with dry aged beef?
> 
> 
> 
> You are what you eat.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I must be a hamburger or a meatloaf.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why??????????????
> 
> why?lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favorite two foods.
Click to expand...


   Why am I not surprised.......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I'm surprised at the people here who are against dry aged beef.
It's not like it's some new age bullshit,it's been around for thousands of years.
    Whats up with that?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

candycorn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though...
> What exactly do you have against high end food?
> Eating being something you have to do to survive why wouldnt you try top end stuff?
> To me cooking is something you should enjoy the best of since you dont have a choice.
> Seriously,if you have to eat why not eat the best you can afford?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but you'd have figured that out if your under-roos hadn't shrunk in the wash you wouldn't be this cranky......  Ya know you don't have to wear them, buy new ones......
> 
> BTW the best I can afford right now is Libby's roast beast hash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky?  I'm chowing on top end Steaks why would I be cranky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because your shrunken under-roos are too tight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn...your killing him.
Click to expand...


    your?


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do?  I thought you liked real food.  Of course Yoder's garlic ring bologna is really damn good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry aged beef is a delicacy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is Puffer fish and live octopus........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which I've eaten.
> So what's your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you're weird.....  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You eat boogers and I eat exotic foods...to each his own.
Click to expand...

But I use exotic spices on my boogers.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I'm surprised at the people here who are against dry aged beef.
> It's not like it's some new age bullshit,it's been around for thousands of years.
> Whats up with that?


Who's against dry aged beef?


----------



## Moonglow

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I'm surprised at the people here who are against dry aged beef.
> It's not like it's some new age bullshit,it's been around for thousands of years.
> Whats up with that?


They only tried the canned version.


----------



## Moonglow

Texicans and Okies eat too much meat and are therefore smelly and constipated.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> Texicans and Okies eat too much meat and are therefore smelly and constipated.



  But we dont notice...because we all smell that way.


----------



## Moonglow

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texicans and Okies eat too much meat and are therefore smelly and constipated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we dont notice...because we all smell that way.
Click to expand...

Yeah and throwing cow patties for entertainment is fascinating.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texicans and Okies eat too much meat and are therefore smelly and constipated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we dont notice...because we all smell that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and throwing cow patties for entertainment is fascinating.
Click to expand...


  Aaaah...that brings back fond memories.
Me and my Buddy and his little brother were horsing around in the horse barn and a horse apple war ensued .....
    His little brother stuck his head out of a stall and I put one right in his mouth from twenty feet out.....good times!
   Of course he cried and squealed on us....but it was totally worth it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

All I can say is Holy Shit!!!!
Definitely up there as one of the best steaks I've ever eaten!!!! 
   The beef flavor was intense!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

It's kinda weird.
They were slightly more done than what I'd normally want by color but the flavor and tenderness was off the charts!!!


----------



## Larsky

HereWeGoAgain said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like a piece of fat; someone should trim the steak off of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize how stupid your comment is?
> I guess it's typical of the unrefined liberal,dry aged steak is sold in all the best steak houses in the world....which I'm not surprised you havent visited.
Click to expand...

Love dry aged. A non-partisan   observation on your liberal comment: Trump puts ketchup on his *well done *steak.


----------



## Larsky

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, you like mummified foods.......  Whatever floats yer boat.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bro, you have no idea. Berns and some old place in Chicago know how to do it.
> 
> Trust me, you want aged beef.
> 
> There's 1 more place in town that knows how to do it. Then they kick it up a notch and cook only on Citrus wood.
> 
> What's that place? Oh Yeah, Charley's.
> 
> If they're still around. It's a great concept.
Click to expand...

Too many good chophouses in Chicago to count. Smith & Wollensky is awesome. Peter Lugers in NYC is on my bucket list.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are what you eat.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I must be a hamburger or a meatloaf.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why??????????????
> 
> why?lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favorite two foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised.......
Click to expand...

I love snooty people.......  They make life sooo much fun......


----------



## Moonglow

HereWeGoAgain said:


> It's kinda weird.
> They were slightly more done than what I'd normally want by color but the flavor and tenderness was off the charts!!!


That is the number one reason to dry age, you can take a cheap cut and tenderize it, same as boiling the meat. Which reminds me they have NY strip bags for three bucks a pound at 10-box..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I've been looking at this unit but it has some detractors.
Seems to be a quality control issue.And at $1500 thats unacceptable. Especially when you're sticking a $150 or more chunk of meat in it.

Steak Locker – ELA

   The next best option isnt an option....
No way I'm paying $2700 bucks for a glorified refrig.

DRY AGER® | Dry Aging - Meat Fridges & Cabinets (The No.1)

   I'm starting to lean towards a full size fridge with some modifications.


----------



## Larsky

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've been looking at this unit but it has some detractors.
> Seems to be a quality control issue.And at $1500 thats unacceptable. Especially when you're sticking a $150 or more chunk of meat in it.
> 
> Steak Locker – ELA
> 
> The next best option isnt an option....
> No way I'm paying $2700 bucks for a glorified refrig.
> 
> DRY AGER® | Dry Aging - Meat Fridges & Cabinets (The No.1)
> 
> I'm starting to lean towards a full size fridge with some modifications.


What is your desired temp? A glass door beverage cooler would be kind of upper crusty.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Larsky said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at this unit but it has some detractors.
> Seems to be a quality control issue.And at $1500 thats unacceptable. Especially when you're sticking a $150 or more chunk of meat in it.
> 
> Steak Locker – ELA
> 
> The next best option isnt an option....
> No way I'm paying $2700 bucks for a glorified refrig.
> 
> DRY AGER® | Dry Aging - Meat Fridges & Cabinets (The No.1)
> 
> I'm starting to lean towards a full size fridge with some modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your desired temp? A glass door beverage cooler would be kind of upper crusty.
Click to expand...


    Between 36 and 40 degrees.
I like the idea of a glass front so you can see whats happening without opening the doors,plus it would allow the use of internal thermometers to cross check the unit temps.
    But after reading up on beverage coolers i'm learning they fluctuate to much.
   The next best option appears to be a full size dedicated refrigerator using the UMAI bags.
   I really wanted to stick to the traditional methods but with what's out there as far as equipment goes it gets prohibitively expensive.

Dry Age Steak At Home - Dry Aging Beef - Charcuterie & Salumi Kits


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda weird.
> They were slightly more done than what I'd normally want by color but the flavor and tenderness was off the charts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is the number one reason to dry age, you can take a cheap cut and tenderize it, same as boiling the meat. Which reminds me they have NY strip bags for three bucks a pound at 10-box..
Click to expand...


    I've watched several vids and they used choice rather than prime just to prove that point.
    This brisket turned out amazing.


----------



## Moonglow

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda weird.
> They were slightly more done than what I'd normally want by color but the flavor and tenderness was off the charts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is the number one reason to dry age, you can take a cheap cut and tenderize it, same as boiling the meat. Which reminds me they have NY strip bags for three bucks a pound at 10-box..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've watched several vids and they used choice rather than prime just to prove that point.
> This brisket turned out amazing.
Click to expand...

I've made jerky with it also.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> indeed
> 
> 
> 
> Then I must be a hamburger or a meatloaf.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> why??????????????
> 
> why?lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favorite two foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love snooty people.......  They make life sooo much fun......
Click to expand...


   I self identify as a food snob.
If ya gotta eat why not go all out on occasion?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda weird.
> They were slightly more done than what I'd normally want by color but the flavor and tenderness was off the charts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is the number one reason to dry age, you can take a cheap cut and tenderize it, same as boiling the meat. Which reminds me they have NY strip bags for three bucks a pound at 10-box..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've watched several vids and they used choice rather than prime just to prove that point.
> This brisket turned out amazing.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've made jerky with it also.
Click to expand...


   Round steak makes the best jerky.
Low fat content is the key to jerky.


----------



## xband

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!



Dry aged beef looks like carrion to me and only fit for vultures and buzzards.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

xband said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry aged beef looks like carrion to me and only fit for vultures and buzzards.
Click to expand...


   Does this look like carrion?
You remove the outer crust to get to the good stuff inside.
    If you've never had a dry aged steak you have no idea what you're missing.
   Grab yourself a 30 or 40 day dry aged ribeye and you'll never go back.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I must be a hamburger or a meatloaf.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why??????????????
> 
> why?lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favorite two foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love snooty people.......  They make life sooo much fun......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I self identify as a food snob.*
> If ya gotta eat why not go all out on occasion?
Click to expand...

Good, more fun for me......


----------



## xband

HereWeGoAgain said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry aged beef looks like carrion to me and only fit for vultures and buzzards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does this look like carrion?
> You remove the outer crust to get to the good stuff inside.
> If you've never had a dry aged steak you have no idea what you're missing.
> Grab yourself a 30 or 40 day dry aged ribeye and you'll never go back.
Click to expand...


I have ate deer jerky with the Indians. Their deer jerky was freshly killed and hung over a clothes line and still raw but when eating gives a wild Indian look with blood dripping off your chin. Horrible tasting but I did not want to offend the Host and said that tastes good so I had to eat another.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> why??????????????
> 
> why?lol
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite two foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love snooty people.......  They make life sooo much fun......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I self identify as a food snob.*
> If ya gotta eat why not go all out on occasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, more fun for me......
Click to expand...


   Fun as in a bag of Funyuns?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

xband said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp,I've decided to dive in on the process.
> After much reading and research I've found it really isn't that difficult just time consuming.
> My final decision will be made after dinner tomorrow.
> The Wife picked up three dry aged Ribeyes that have been dry aged for thirty nine days.
> Yeah they look nasty before trimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after trimming?
> Oh yeah!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a distinct nutty smell at thirty nine days and begin to take on a much more distinct flavor after forty five days. Some call it a funky yet interesting taste at that point.
> Can't wait to test the boundaries!!!!
> 
> This guy did a brisket for sixty days and from the look of it it came out amazing!!!! Far juicer than any brisket I've ever smoked!!!
> 
> 
> Here's to new food adventures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry aged beef looks like carrion to me and only fit for vultures and buzzards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does this look like carrion?
> You remove the outer crust to get to the good stuff inside.
> If you've never had a dry aged steak you have no idea what you're missing.
> Grab yourself a 30 or 40 day dry aged ribeye and you'll never go back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have ate deer jerky with the Indians. Their deer jerky was freshly killed and hung over a clothes line and still raw but when eating gives a wild Indian look with blood dripping off your chin. Horrible tasting but I did not want to offend the Host and said that tastes good so I had to eat another.
Click to expand...


  If it was a dry aged ribeye ya wouldnt have to lie.....


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite two foods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love snooty people.......  They make life sooo much fun......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I self identify as a food snob.*
> If ya gotta eat why not go all out on occasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, more fun for me......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fun as in a bag of Funyuns?
Click to expand...

If you say so.......


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at this unit but it has some detractors.
> Seems to be a quality control issue.And at $1500 thats unacceptable. Especially when you're sticking a $150 or more chunk of meat in it.
> 
> Steak Locker – ELA
> 
> The next best option isnt an option....
> No way I'm paying $2700 bucks for a glorified refrig.
> 
> DRY AGER® | Dry Aging - Meat Fridges & Cabinets (The No.1)
> 
> I'm starting to lean towards a full size fridge with some modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your desired temp? A glass door beverage cooler would be kind of upper crusty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Between 36 and 40 degrees.*
> I like the idea of a glass front so you can see whats happening without opening the doors,plus it would allow the use of internal thermometers to cross check the unit temps.
> But after reading up on beverage coolers i'm learning they fluctuate to much.
> The next best option appears to be a full size dedicated refrigerator using the UMAI bags.
> I really wanted to stick to the traditional methods but with what's out there as far as equipment goes it gets prohibitively expensive.
> 
> Dry Age Steak At Home - Dry Aging Beef - Charcuterie & Salumi Kits
Click to expand...


Ayup. A lot of things could do that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at this unit but it has some detractors.
> Seems to be a quality control issue.And at $1500 thats unacceptable. Especially when you're sticking a $150 or more chunk of meat in it.
> 
> Steak Locker – ELA
> 
> The next best option isnt an option....
> No way I'm paying $2700 bucks for a glorified refrig.
> 
> DRY AGER® | Dry Aging - Meat Fridges & Cabinets (The No.1)
> 
> I'm starting to lean towards a full size fridge with some modifications.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your desired temp? A glass door beverage cooler would be kind of upper crusty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Between 36 and 40 degrees.*
> I like the idea of a glass front so you can see whats happening without opening the doors,plus it would allow the use of internal thermometers to cross check the unit temps.
> But after reading up on beverage coolers i'm learning they fluctuate to much.
> The next best option appears to be a full size dedicated refrigerator using the UMAI bags.
> I really wanted to stick to the traditional methods but with what's out there as far as equipment goes it gets prohibitively expensive.
> 
> Dry Age Steak At Home - Dry Aging Beef - Charcuterie & Salumi Kits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ayup. A lot of things could do that.
Click to expand...


   The Wife is all about figuring out the dry age process. She said there's no way she's going back to regular prime. 
She's even doing research on building our own with readily available meters and temp/humidity gauges.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

After looking at the price of a bone in ribeye roast dry aged beef for 40 days we're definitely looking into the Dry Ager. We have an 8 rib prime ribeye roast going now at my local HEB and it'll end up costing me 400 bucks for 40 days of ageing.
 While it a bit expensive we've found we could pay for it in aged beef in about three years. 

DRY AGER® - Dry Aging Fridge DX 500®


----------



## Larsky

Very informative. Making me hungry. 

But with all due respect,  please stop with "ageing". It's like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Larsky said:


> Very informative. Making me hungry.
> 
> But with all due respect,  please stop with "ageing". It's like nails on a chalkboard.




      Sorry,the best meat ageing lockers come from europe.


Both refer to the process of growing old. The British spell the word *ageing*, while the Americans and the Australians tend to spell it *aging*. The two words are pronounced the same way. ... Both words *ageing* and*aging* are correct.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very informative. Making me hungry.
> 
> But with all due respect,  please stop with "ageing". It's like nails on a chalkboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry,the best meat ageing lockers come from europe.
> 
> 
> Both refer to the process of growing old. The British spell the word *ageing*, while the Americans and the Australians tend to spell it *aging*. The two words are pronounced the same way. ... Both words *ageing* and*aging* are correct.
Click to expand...


    I'll use both wordings without worry.


----------



## Larsky

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very informative. Making me hungry.
> 
> But with all due respect,  please stop with "ageing". It's like nails on a chalkboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry,the best meat ageing lockers come from europe.
> 
> 
> Both refer to the process of growing old. The British spell the word *ageing*, while the Americans and the Australians tend to spell it *aging*. The two words are pronounced the same way. ... Both words *ageing* and*aging* are correct.
Click to expand...

Nice recovery. I'm not lieing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Larsky said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very informative. Making me hungry.
> 
> But with all due respect,  please stop with "ageing". It's like nails on a chalkboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry,the best meat ageing lockers come from europe.
> 
> 
> Both refer to the process of growing old. The British spell the word *ageing*, while the Americans and the Australians tend to spell it *aging*. The two words are pronounced the same way. ... Both words *ageing* and*aging* are correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice recovery. I'm not lieing.
Click to expand...


 Lieing?
LMFAO!


----------



## Larsky

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very informative. Making me hungry.
> 
> But with all due respect,  please stop with "ageing". It's like nails on a chalkboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry,the best meat ageing lockers come from europe.
> 
> 
> Both refer to the process of growing old. The British spell the word *ageing*, while the Americans and the Australians tend to spell it *aging*. The two words are pronounced the same way. ... Both words *ageing* and*aging* are correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice recovery. I'm not lieing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lieing?
> LMFAO!
Click to expand...

I'm dieing here!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Welp after finding out the German Dry ager isn't going to be available till at least the end of 2019....

The latest on the German made Dry Ager......



Hi #$%&^,

thanks for your inquiry, a big hallo here from Germany - the headquarter of Dry Ager
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome to the world of Dry Ager
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - the most popular brand in Dry-Aging Solutions worldwide. Produce your own dry-aged beef, pork, lamb or game and use it additionally for ham and salami – you will just love it!

>Made in Germany
>Patented technology 
>Award winning patented design 
>More than 30 years of experience in meat cooling
>Expect the best and nothing else from the No. 1

At the moment we only produce units in 220-240 V voltage and also, we do not have the certificates (ULC and NSF certificate) regarding product-conformity for the USA + Canada available.

End of 2019, we will go seriously to your country, with a 110/120 V version, when everything is ready regarding certifications.

You can find at the moment all information regarding dimensions + prices online: DRY AGER® | Shop - All Products

We will keep you updated for sure!


  So no dry ager from Germany unless we're lucky in 2019.

   Well fuck that!!!
I'm building my own!!!!
    Have a 16.6 cubic refrig coming with a new thermostat that is independent of the fridge so you can control temps more accurately. A multi power controller that can be set to run my UV light to kill bacteria as well as the new fan that will help control temps as well as humidity.
    Two huge blocks of Himalayan salt for killing bacteria the UV light missed and I'm golden!!!

.......right up until I find something else to modify.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Welp,I got the 16 cubic foot refridge in and I'm waiting for one more item which should be here Wednesday.
  I'll post pics when it's completed.


----------

